# Want to start diy



## NYRAD (4/5/16)

Hey all i want to get into self eliquid making i just want to check is this all I'll need to get started ?


http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Kit-Small-no-box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

NYRAD said:


> Hey all i want to get into self eliquid making i just want to check is this all I'll need to get started ?
> 
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Kit-Small-no-box


Pretty much everything wrapped up in one! OFC you'll want more within an hour of it landing, but that's just the way DIY goes

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NYRAD (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Pretty much everything wrapped up in one! OFC you'll want more within an hour of it landing, but that's just the way DIY goes


How do you mean more ? and ive seen water on alot of peoples bottles do i need distelled water or is this kit everything  im planning a 80vg 20pg mix


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/5/16)

NYRAD said:


> Hey all i want to get into self eliquid making i just want to check is this all I'll need to get started ?
> 
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Kit-Small-no-box


Find some basic recipes you like, order flavour with starter kit as per your recipes. Best way to start off, don't buy flavours because they sound good.... I made this mistake when starting and I nearly lost interest after a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (4/5/16)

NYRAD said:


> How do you mean more ? and ive seen water on alot of peoples bottles do i need distelled water or is this kit everything  im planning a 80vg 20pg mix



Nope, no need for water, unless you want a high a VG juice and prefer it thinner. The main reason distilled water is mentioned on the ingredient list is because most of the ingredients consist of a really small % of water already. Check out some fact sheets of PG and Flavour concentrates (easily downloadable from TFA's website). I do not add water to my mixes. If you are using some or other e-juice recipe calculator that has an option for water/vodka/etc, just leave it NULL or set to 0. 

Oh, and you might want to get a couple of 3/5/10ml syringes with 15gauge needles (VG is tough to bring into your syringes with anything higher than 15gauge IMO), unless you prefer mixing by weight or drops. 

Happy Mixing!


----------



## NaZa05 (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Pretty much everything wrapped up in one! OFC you'll want more within an hour of it landing, but that's just the way DIY goes





NYRAD said:


> How do you mean more ? and ive seen water on alot of peoples bottles do i need distelled water or is this kit everything  im planning a 80vg 20pg mix



By more @Stosta means as soon as you start DIY you will need more flavour almost instantly because you will try and make every flavour that looks appealing lol.

I bought 25 Flavours to start with then read more recipe's and before the first flavour landed at my door I had already placed an order for 22 more flavours (no jokes).

Look up recipe's of the profiles you think you will want to vape then add the flavours to your cart. I just ordered, then researched more and had to order again. I'm glad I had the money at the time and those flavours are all being used but if you just starting out and money is tight make sure of the flavours you are choosing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

As @NaZa05 said, by more I mean you will suddenly look at your stash of 30 flavours and pity yourself because you need a wider selection.

That is a great little start-up set. Do yourself a favour and order a bottle of Creme Citroen with your kit, it is incredible!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NaZa05 (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> As @NaZa05 said, by more I mean you will suddenly look at your stash of 30 flavours and pity yourself because you need a wider selection.
> 
> That is a great little start-up set. Do yourself a favour and order a bottle of Creme Citroen with your kit, it is incredible!



Even after all those flavours in my stash, I ordered more last week . Over the weekend I took out the new flavours get everything ready to mix up a storm and realise I'm out of bottles. Open the cupboard and realise I have 800ml of juice already waiting to still be vaped and then I knew I'm addicted to DIY now lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

I think it becomes a process, for me it wasn't about the end result, but I enjoyed the actual habit of waking up early and mixing. Sadly my end results were so horrific that the costs didn't justify it. Honestly they weren't that bad, and I stopped because I just didn't have time anymore. But after tasting other people's DIY I now know I was way off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (4/5/16)

Stosta said:


> I think it becomes a process, for me it wasn't about the end result, but I enjoyed the actual habit of waking up early and mixing. Sadly my end results were so horrific that the costs didn't justify it. Honestly they weren't that bad, and I stopped because I just didn't have time anymore. But after tasting other people's DIY I now know I was way off!



I was also scared about the time but having a scale reduces that time so much. I have my go to recipe's now if I'm in a rush that takes no time on the scale. Mix straight into the bottle and store in the cupboard. The only problem I have with time now is finding it to vape the mixes in the cupboard before I whip out the supplies to make more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYRAD (4/5/16)

order placed  got some good ideas thanks @Cespian

The TFA i picked 
Vanilla Custard
Cheesecake graham 
sweet cream
vanilla bean ice cream 
Banana Cream

Reactions: Like 4


----------

